# When to bag your roasted beans.



## Wild Goat (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone. 
I have a small home roaster, up untill recently I have been roasting on a tiny popcorn type self built machine with 100g capacity.
Recently I have finished building a 1kg roaster nothing fancy, but it works well, and I've been able to get some solid, consistent results. 

I have been, for several weeks now supplying to friends and family, and even a small local cafe (owned by friends). 
Now - I am hoping to start spreading slightly to small local grocer and etc, and trying to figure out what is the appropriate time between roasting, and bagging... 
I bought a hefty amount of non valved bags (as Ive never had issues with them in the past, and not once had them swell when using my old machine) but recently I've had several bags swell, which I cannot allow in a shop. 
The reason I went for non valved bags in the first place, is that I've read in plenty of forums by other roaster's that they are not always reliable anyway, and as I've never had swelling bags I was not worried. Plus I have seen quite a few companies that choose no valve bags...

So my question is, how long should I allow beans to sit after roasting (in a stainless container with a valve) them to avoid swelling. 

Any opinions will be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## pmDune (6 mo ago)

At the risk of being pedantic... The answer will depend on who you ask. For some, a few days. For others, longer. I never bag. I roast and let the beans sit for about two days, transfer to an open jar. That batch is usually gone in 2-3 days.


----------

